# Projection Screen in place of window



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Make it 3D projection, and wear glasses all day.


----------



## peterofCanada (Feb 12, 2010)

*lmao*

I already live in a self-induced 3D world.

Still appreciate any ideas/advice though


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Will not look good in rooms bright enough to read in.

All projector in front of screen systems require a darkened room for a life like view.


----------



## TylerJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Exactly...to have a nice view it would be best to have the room totally dark...like in the cinema.


----------



## khawk1664 (Feb 25, 2010)

You could do that. There are projectors and screens that made to be viewed in normal ambient light conditions. The cost of doing that would not be practical.

Here is a related article: http://www.projectorcentral.com/nexy.htm


----------

